# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد > سوال: کمک و راهنمایی

## mehdice

سلام دوستان عزیز و گرامی
من یکسری سوالات و مشکلات با وردپرس داشتم توی کدوم تایپیک میتونم بپرسم؟

----------

